# Sigelei 50w



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

I think this may be another winner from Sigelei! I want one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think this may be another winner from Sigelei! I want one!



Wow thats very nice!!


----------



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Looks friggin awesome, now who is going to be our first supplier to open pre-orders, I want 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (14/8/14)

Was considering getting the ipv this month but now I wanna have this, I love my sigelei 30w this would be the perfect upgrade


----------



## Zegee (14/8/14)

Any vendors bringing these in?


----------



## bwbwings (14/8/14)

WOW....just....WOW


----------



## Plbartie (22/8/14)

This device looks amazing!


----------



## huffnpuff (22/8/14)

That does it :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bonez007 (22/8/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Looks friggin awesome, now who is going to be our first supplier to open pre-orders, I want 1




@RevnLucky7 got the 100watt version


----------



## Just B (22/8/14)

like them both .............


----------



## Plbartie (22/8/14)

The 100w is much bigger and bulkier than the 50w and also does not have the USB port. I like the size of the 50w as its about the same size as the MVP and I don't think I will ever need more than 50w.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (22/8/14)

I dont even know when i'll need to use 50w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (23/8/14)

Plbartie said:


> The 100w is much bigger and bulkier than the 50w and also does not have the USB port. I like the size of the 50w as its about the same size as the MVP and I don't think I will ever need more than 50w.


 
The 100W actually does have USB port for charging...
Problem I see is that it's a round plug.
Maybe they went all proprietary on us with the charger?


----------



## MarkK (23/8/14)

2 Output Voltage 1.0 Volts 7.0 Volts

max of 7 volts??

put a 2 ohm coil and go to 100W and she will bounce back down to like 70 - 80w


----------



## MarkK (23/8/14)

This chick from sigelei looks like she is struggling !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/8/14)

MarkK said:


> This chick from sigelei looks like she is struggling !



This video had me in stitches  

She struggles to screw on the atty, drops it, continues to struggle, cut to a shot with the atty on already. Hahaha

Then when it stops firing she looks at the camera for help.

I don't think she's ever vaped before! 

Also, she called the battery a 'batter'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/8/14)

"Verly small.and easy to handle, yes" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (23/8/14)

My biggest complaint on this 50W mod is the buttons.
They look kinda cheap plastic, and my personal experience with those types of SQUARE buttons isnt very good. They easily get stuck on the pressing or releasing, and causes all sorts of havoc in the long run.

This is one I will probably not pre-order, but wait until all verdicts are in.


----------

